
Ask HN: Good ressources for getting started on modern Java development+Spring? - EZ-E
I&#x27;m working in a company and we&#x27;re making the switch to Java (using Spring framework) for our backend code (mostly API). There are a lot of ressources for Java tutorials and I&#x27;m not sure where to start. I have a PHP&#x2F;C&#x2F;C++ background<p>Any recommendations?
======
victor106
[https://www.manning.com/books/spring-in-action-fifth-
edition](https://www.manning.com/books/spring-in-action-fifth-edition)

Is a good book, they also have a 4th edition book that covers Spring 4.

------
bharatm
Documentation for Java EE and spring is a good starting point

